# New jersey pine barrens golden retriever club



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Anyone familiar with this group and the show on June 4Th? I was thinking of attending to look for breeders. I met two other breeders out on Long Island earlier this year who might be in attendance. Doesn't hurt to look.
I think one of the judges is a breeder too. (Janice Provenzano).

Thanks
dlm ny country


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

NJPBGRC is the golden retriever club that services the Greater Delaware Valley (north Delaware, South Jersey and parts of PA). The event you're seeing on June 4th is the CCA event, it's not really a show. I am not sure if a CCA event is a good place to meet breeders, so hopefully someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

From what have heard of the CCA, it is really time consuming, three judges spending a lot of time looking over the dogs. It is not a show. You would be better off going day of the conformation shows.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks folks. I'll reconsider. There is another show close to where I live that is non confo but might be a good chance to look at some other sporting events and other dogs. 

Taconic Hills KC

Doesn't hurt to look 

dlm ny country


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The CCA isn't a spectator thing- it'd be boring if you weren't participating. 
You could meet people, of course, and the secretary is Pat Herschman who could hook you up with any good breeders there.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club is holding their specialty show (all Goldens) _Hudson Valley Golden Retriever Club: Specialty_ June 8 and 9 in conjunction with the Taconic Hills KC show at the Grange in Yorktown, NY (the OP has posted a link for the Taconic show). Obedience and Rally are Thursday June 8 and breed judging is June 9. On Saturday of the same weekend, the Greenwich Kennel Club has it's all breed show in Norwalk, CT which is not too far away. There should be lots of Goldens at all these shows.


----------

